# Stocks do 9 times better with a Democrat in the White House



## Chris (May 21, 2012)

Stocks do 9 times better with a Democrat in the White House....

While Republicans promote themselves as the friendliest party for Wall Street, stock investors do better when Democrats occupy the White House. From a dollars- and-cents standpoint, its not even close. 

The BGOV Barometer shows that, over the five decades since John F. Kennedy was inaugurated, $1,000 invested in a hypothetical fund that tracks the Standard & Poors 500 Index (SPX) only when Democrats are in the White House would have been worth $10,920 at the close of trading yesterday. 

Thats more than nine times the dollar return an investor would have realized from following a similar strategy during Republican administrations. A $1,000 stake invested in a fund that followed the S&P 500 under Republican presidents, starting with Richard Nixon, would have grown to $2,087 on the day George W. Bush left office. 

Stocks Return More With Democrat in White House: BGOV Barometer - Bloomberg


----------



## Staidhup (May 21, 2012)

Chris said:


> Stocks do 9 times better with a Democrat in the White House....
> 
> While Republicans promote themselves as the friendliest party for Wall Street, stock investors do better when Democrats occupy the White House. From a dollars- and-cents standpoint, its not even close.
> 
> ...



Along with crony capitalism, increased entitlement programs, increased national debt, and don't forget devaluation of the purchasing power of the dollar. FYI the value of $1,000 in 1960 is about $250 today or less. A nice middle class home would cost about $20,000 give or take, today well over $75,000. Apparently you forgot the mutual fund disaster in the mid 70's, and inflation, as well........the list goes on.


----------



## Listening (May 21, 2012)

This is amazing.

Not only does Chris spam with his posts, but now he is recylcing old threads.

This one was debunked a long time ago......

This is a sure sign the left is wetting it's pants over the building tsunami of conservative victories come November.

Desperate.


----------



## The T (May 21, 2012)

Listening said:


> This is amazing.
> 
> Not only does Chris spam with his posts, but now he is recylcing old threads.
> 
> ...


 
Chrissy is a dupe...all there is to it.


----------



## saveliberty (May 21, 2012)

Democratic Presidents control the stock market.  I'll write a note.


----------



## The T (May 21, 2012)

saveliberty said:


> Democratic Presidents control the stock market. I'll write a note.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 21, 2012)

Chris, will you admit that Bush was correct in wanting partial privatization of SocSec?


----------



## The T (May 21, 2012)

Chris said:


> Stocks do 9 times better with a Democrat in the White House....
> 
> While Republicans promote themselves as the friendliest party for Wall Street, stock investors do better when Democrats occupy the White House. From a dollars- and-cents standpoint, its not even close.
> 
> ...


 
As the leading Democrat in Office is demonizing Wall Street and has launched Class Warfare against them Chrissy?

Yer a partisan flavoured fruitcake.


----------



## BluePhantom (May 21, 2012)

Chris said:


> Stocks do 9 times better with a Democrat in the White House....
> 
> While Republicans promote themselves as the friendliest party for Wall Street, stock investors do better when Democrats occupy the White House. From a dollars- and-cents standpoint, its not even close.
> 
> ...



Didn't you get humiliated on this topic already?  What a petaQ!


----------



## Conservative (May 21, 2012)

Chris said:


> Stocks do 9 times better with a Democrat in the White House....



and you're 9 times a stupid with a Democrat in the White House.


----------



## The T (May 21, 2012)

BluePhantom said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Stocks do 9 times better with a Democrat in the White House....
> ...


 
As another poster noted? He has to regurgitate old crap to get beaten again. He must be bored.


----------



## Conservative (May 21, 2012)

The T said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...


i heard he likes beating himself...


----------



## saveliberty (May 21, 2012)

Oh lookie!:

Party Alignment 
 Average Annualized Market Gain

Democratic President, Democratic Congress
 6.53%

Democratic President, Republican Congress
 9.60%

Republican President, Republican Congress
 1.54%

Republican President, Democratic Congress
 6.37%

Source: Ned Davis Research 


Congress and the Stock Market


----------



## Listening (May 21, 2012)

BluePhantom said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Stocks do 9 times better with a Democrat in the White House....
> ...



Yes he did.

But now, he is looking like a dog that pisses whenever it gets scared.

These guys are in trouble and they know it.


----------



## saveliberty (May 21, 2012)

Democratic Presidents help Fat Cat Wall Street Bankers, its true.


----------



## The T (May 21, 2012)

saveliberty said:


> Democratic Presidents help Fat Cat Wall Street Bankers, its true.


 
As those same demonize them? How's that work?


----------



## The T (May 21, 2012)

saveliberty said:


> Oh lookie!:
> 
> Party Alignment
> Average Annualized Market Gain
> ...


 
Indeed...the market is going to do what it's going to do...


----------



## saveliberty (May 21, 2012)

The T said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Democratic Presidents help Fat Cat Wall Street Bankers, its true.
> ...



Money talks, bs walks.


----------



## BluePhantom (May 21, 2012)

The T said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...



yeah I saw that after I posted.  Chris is TM with a Y chromosome. Same old bullshit over and over


----------



## The T (May 21, 2012)

Conservative said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > BluePhantom said:
> ...


 
[OT]

Then Chrissy will be happy about this:

*Planned Parenthood Celebrates Happy Masturbation Month*

Does it include the 'Mental Masturbation' Chrissy so proudly displays?

[/OT]


----------



## BluePhantom (May 21, 2012)

Listening said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't you get humiliated on this topic already?  What a petaQ!
> ...



Well remember the liberal playbook: "a lie becomes the truth if you tell it enough times"


----------



## usmcstinger (May 21, 2012)

Chris said:


> Stocks do 9 times better with a Democrat in the White House....
> 
> While Republicans promote themselves as the friendliest party for Wall Street, stock investors do better when Democrats occupy the White House. From a dollars- and-cents standpoint, its not even close.
> 
> ...



GM is doing much better under Obama? 

For Treasury to sell its stock in the largest recipients at the price where taxpayers would break even * $28.73* a share for AIG,* $53.98* for GM  it could take years, the report says. 
traded.
Bailout Still Costing Taxpayers $132.9 Billion And They Won't Be Paid Back For Years: Report

On Friday, May 18, 2012 GM closed at* 21.18* per share and AIG closed at 28.33.

Under Clinton stocks did very good and the NASDAQ reached its' all time high.
Alan Greenspan stated that the market was being driven by "Irrational Exuberance".
After Clinton left office, the Dot Com Bubble created during his 8 years in office, burst on
March 10, 2000.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 21, 2012)

Chris said:


> Stocks do 9 times better with a Democrat in the White House....
> 
> While Republicans promote themselves as the friendliest party for Wall Street, stock investors do better when Democrats occupy the White House. From a dollars- and-cents standpoint, its not even close.
> 
> ...



I'm not gonna argue with you. 

Democrats really are just out to help the rich. They just talk a good game.


----------



## Chris (May 21, 2012)

The stock market has doubled since the stimulus. 
4.2 million private sector jobs have been created since 2009.  
GDP has been growing since 2009.
Americans net worth is up $9 trillion dollars since 2009.
Auto sales are up. Retail sales are up. Home sales are up. Unemployment is down. 
GM was saved, and is now the number one automaker in the world. 

Obama has done a very good job.


----------



## starcraftzzz (May 21, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Chris, will you admit that Bush was correct in wanting partial privatization of SocSec?



How is wanting to make SS 25% less efficient correct?


----------



## starcraftzzz (May 21, 2012)

Its amazing that the GOP response to the fact that the economy does better when Democrats are in power is to insult people. Rather telling how pathetic they are


----------



## Listening (May 21, 2012)

Not only did Chris post this once before and get his ass handed to him....it seems the same lame liberal arguments were brought in by some of his leftis support.

It is like deja vu.

Chris: the registered asshole.


----------



## saveliberty (May 21, 2012)

I could post the evidence, but watching the liberals paint themselves into a corner is way too fun.


----------



## Toro (May 21, 2012)

This is one of those lie by omission things.  Not the "stocks do better under Democratic Presidents," but the idea that stocks "do 9x better" under Democrats.  That is false.


----------



## usmcstinger (May 22, 2012)

Chris said:


> The stock market has doubled since the stimulus.
> 4.2 million private sector jobs have been created since 2009.
> GDP has been growing since 2009.
> Americans net worth is up $9 trillion dollars since 2009.
> ...


----------



## Chris (May 22, 2012)

George W. Bush inherited a strong economy, a budget surplus, and a nation at peace.

Eight years later, he left Obama with a shattered economy, a trillion dollar deficit, and two useless wars.

Obama saved the country from another Great Depression, rebuilt GM, reformed healthcare, reformed Wall Street, doubled the stock market, created 10 straight quarters of GDP growth, created 27 straight months of private sector job growth, got Bin Laden, got Gaddafi, and got us out of Iraq.

And now with the automatic spending cuts and the expiration of the Bush tax cuts in 2012, Obama has solved the deficit problem as well.

Obama has done a very good job.


----------



## Listening (May 22, 2012)

Chris said:


> George W. Bush inherited a strong economy, a budget surplus, and a nation at peace.
> 
> Eight years later, he left Obama with a shattered economy, a trillion dollar deficit, and two useless wars.
> 
> ...



 When Obama was selling his $787 billion stimulus package, he consistently bragged about how shovel-ready construction jobs would be funded across the nation.  Even the President later admitted that was a lie, when he told the New York Times:  Theres no such thing as shovel-ready projects.

He sucks.


----------



## Toro (May 23, 2012)

Bush didn't inherit a strong economy.  He inherited a Bubble Economy.


----------



## Chris (May 25, 2012)

Consumer confidence is at the highest level in 4 years....


----------



## Rat in the Hat (May 25, 2012)

Chris said:


> Consumer confidence is not at the highest level in 4 years....



Then why did you start a thread saying it was???


----------



## Chris (May 25, 2012)

The Fortune 500 companies just recorded record profits.


----------



## saveliberty (May 26, 2012)

Yes, and as we have already proven, that is because of a Republican House.


----------



## Ernie S. (May 26, 2012)

Chris said:


> Consumer confidence is at the highest level in 4 years....



Yes it is. Consumers see that we only have 7 more months of the obama administration to muddle through and we can get to work fixing his shit.


----------



## saveliberty (May 26, 2012)

The Conference Board Consumer Confidence Index®, which had declined slightly in March, was virtually unchanged in April. The Index now stands at 69.2 (1985=100), down slightly from 69.5 in March. The Expectations Index declined to 81.1 from 82.5, while the Present Situation Index improved to 51.4 from 49.9 last month.

Consumer Confidence Index® | The Conference Board

Bragging about this?  lol


----------



## Article 15 (May 26, 2012)

saveliberty said:


> Oh lookie!:
> 
> Party Alignment
> Average Annualized Market Gain
> ...



A GOP controlled gov't sure does suck.


----------



## saveliberty (May 26, 2012)

I prefer to think of it as Democrats benefiting from the efforts of Republicans.


----------



## Article 15 (May 26, 2012)

saveliberty said:


> I prefer to think of it as Democrats benefiting from the efforts of Republicans.



Yeah, the Bush tax cuts and two wars paid for on a credit card really paid off.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 26, 2012)

Oh.....the stock market is up thanks to Quantitative Easing.

Volumes are down but profits are up. 

Strange isn't it????

The money supply is way up, which causes inflation, and it looks like people are making money hand over fist......but that is not exactly the whole picture. 

Record profits do not show that the rich are getting richer if the value of their profits is less than it was before QE1, QE2, and QE3. 



> The IMF states that the policies also contributed to the improvements in market confidence and the bottoming out of the recession in the G-7 economies in the second half of 2009.[58]
> 
> Economist *Martin Feldstein* argues that QE2 led to a rise in the stock-market in the second half of 2010, which in turn contributed to increasing consumption and the strong performance of the US economy in late-2010.[59]
> 
> In November 2010, a group of conservative Republican economists and political activists released an open letter to Federal Reserve Chairman Ben Bernanke questioning the efficacy of the Fed's QE program. The Fed responded that their actions reflected the economic environment of high unemployment and low inflation.  http://www.usmessageboard.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=5344175



What is the risk of all of this? 

*Higher inflation*, if too much money is pushed into the economy. Lower interest rates are used to drive down inflation. 

So banks don't lend because yields go down.......and if they stop lending the purpose of Quantitative Easing falls apart.


----------



## starcraftzzz (May 30, 2012)

saveliberty said:


> I prefer to think of it as Democrats benefiting from the efforts of Republicans.



Yea so the economy doing better under democrts is because of republicans.
Its odd how right wingers get into such deniual. Theyd rather be poor because they are so apthedic they can accept that their polciies fail


----------



## starcraftzzz (May 30, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> O
> 
> 
> What is the risk of all of this?
> ...



Youve been warning us about inflation for the past 4 years its yet to happen.


----------

